# OB peacock tank mate silver$ ?



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

Just bought a pair for now male & female female larger & bossier than the male lol. Going in separate tank from my mbuna will have some catfishes for tank mates along with some danios or similar as dither fish. Fairly sure the above mentioned fishes will be ok but I have a silver $ fish good sized larger than the cichlids (only survivor from a school of them I had ages ago) I'm not sure how he would do with peacock/mbuna wondering if he will be ok with them if so I can tear down my old tank & get rid of it. As he and the danios are the only inhabitants.
Never tried silver$ with cichlids but I've read that it has been done any ideas?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a silver dollar and some south american cichlids are ok..notice i said "some"..
but south american fish and african cichlids have opposing water requirements..
somebody is going to suffer...who will it be ?


----------



## SilverThorn (Jul 22, 2010)

I've never tried to keep africans with other fishes & I was actually looking at the water requirements for the fishes side by side after I made that post. I guess I had a brain fart. I was hoping to go from 6 to 5 tanks heh o well. just hope I don't end up with 8 again lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

8....is that all..i think you need a couple more...i know where you can get a monster deal on a couple of hundred 30 gallon breeders..


----------

